# Cream or Apricot ?



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi
Oliver is a 3 months old toy poodle. I am wondering wether he is cream or apricot. Below are some of his pictures


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome! Looks like Oliver will be a handsome cream when he's grown!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks cream.

Basil (right) and Earl (left). Earl is a cream. Basils a light red/apricot. 

The main visual difference is Basil's guard hairs are red. So, if you part Oliver's hair and don't see any hints of red or orange or anything on the red spectrum, then he's probably cream


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I vote cream. Merlin below is a light apricot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to you and Oliver


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think cream too. The muzzle looks lighter…. Hard to see in your photos. I wonder if you shaved your dogs face if you would see a difference, the same way you can tell a black pupay will become silver.

My puppy is apricot and will hold his colour. Both his mother and grandmother are the same colour. Here’s a photo of him, you can see his face is the same colour as his topknot and ears. His whole body is the same shade.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Cream.


----------



## albersouisss (Mar 13, 2021)

he is cream, only 3 months old cuteness, my late miniature poodle" Oliver" was the same color then turned white before a year old. My second poodle is 6 months old, turning white also,he was light apricot


----------

